# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Couple of photos worked on PS... your comments



## alpha (Apr 14, 2006)

I selected the background and changed the color to black. I would like your comments as to how I could have done a better job.

Lemon Tetra
http://www.pbase.com/image/23511693

Cardinal Tetra
http://www.pbase.com/image/23566372

Note: You can still see the green tint of plant leaves on the fins

Thanks,
Alpha


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2003)

Alpha,

1. Pictures are not in focus. Try to "lock" your focus by pressing button half way and move your camera in and out to "manually finalize" focus.

2. I can tell that you were using internal flash b/c both pictures are over-exposed. Under expose your camera setting before you take pictures, I have good experience doing so; especially full tank shots.

3. Get as much light over your tank as you can. Manipulate your aperture vs. shutter speed vs. amount of light available to get proper settings. More light available --> higher shutter speeds available --> you can "freeze" swimming fish and take sharp picture.

4. Neon Tetras are NOT the easiest fish to photograph. It is very easy to over-expose blue/red color on that fish and prior under-exposure is very beneficial.

Look at the example below.

http://www.greenstouch.com/images/gallery_fish/Paracheirodon%20Axelrodi.jpg

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## alpha (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks Jay,

Your suggestions are very helpful. Looked through your gallery and you have some great photographs. 

Few questions:

What do use to get additional lighting over your aquarium?

Do you prefer using an external flash over additional lighting?

How many stops do you usually underexpose by?

Thanks,
Alpha


----------

